# New podcast



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I’m always looking for new podcasts to listen too during my commute to work and while at work. Started out listening to the Bite me podcast, really enjoyed it Captain Scott and John have some really excellent tips and insight on fishing but it seems like the topics are becoming some what repetitive. Then I found Captains Collective, good podcast less information about fishing tips but I did enjoy listening to the Guides speak on how they got started and so on. I tried the Tom Rowland podcast but I really didn’t care for him talking about how many Burpees he did before the podcast. Then I found Speckled Truth Podcast, so far Captain Chris has done 4 episodes and I think I listened to them all in one night at work. He’s had some extremely interesting and well known guides from Texas on the show and it was very enjoyable to listen too. So if y’all haven’t listened to it give it a try.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you tried April Vokey's podcast Anchored?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Fly fishing after dark


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Padre said:


> Have you tried April Vokey's podcast Anchored?


No sir, I’ll definitely give it a listen though.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tailer Trash


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

good thread -

If you fly fish, the Orvis Fly Fishing Podcast is very good.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I was just about to ask the community about some podcasts to listen to during the daily grind... If you enjoy "Tailer Trash", "Flood Tide Live" is pretty similar, but SC based


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek Radtke said:


> No sir, I’ll definitely give it a listen though.


Give her a watch...


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

The So Fly podcast is a good one as well


----------

